# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Θάνατος Συγγενή Πρώτου Βαθμού

## cosmic

Γεια σας,
Είμαι 26 ετών και βρίσκομαι στην δυσάρεστη θέση να αντιμετωπίσω κάτι το οποίο δεν θέλει να αντιμετωπίσει κανένας άνθρωπος.
Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια ο πατέρας μου ταλαιπωρείται από τον καρκίνο στο συκώτι. Αρχικά μας είχαν δώσει λίγο χρονικό περιθώριο αλλά αυτό το περιθώριο έγινε τεράστιο χάρη στην δύναμη του πατέρα μου. Πάντα ήταν δυνατός και πάντα τον σεβόμουν γιατί αυτό άξιζε και αυτό αξίζει κάθε πατέρας. Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στο διπλανό δωμάτιο, στο κρεβάτι που είναι ξαπλωμένος εδω και 2 εβδομάδες τουλάχιστον. Η θεραπεία για τον καρκίνο είχε επηρεάσει το νεφρό του και αντιμετωπίζει αυτή τη στιγμή νευρική ανεπάρκεια κάνοντας συνέχεια εμετό και βήχοντας πράγμα το οποίο με πονάει πάρα πολύ όταν τον ακούω .Δεν μπορώ να τον ακούω, ούτε να τον βλέπω στην κατάσταση που είναι αλλά τον θέλω να είναι δίπλα μου. Τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω πει σε κανένα για το πρόβλημα του πατέρα μου γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να με λυπούνται πόσο μάλλον αν το κάνουν από υποχρέωση. Μόνος μου κάθομαι και σκέπτομαι πως θα είναι η ζωή μου μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα μου. Ένα κενό. Ποτέ δεν είχα φανταστεί αυτή τη φάση γιατί το θεωρούσα κάτι το σταθερό. Το μόνο που με απασχολούσε ήταν πώς θα περάσω καλά και πού θα πάω διακοπές Ποτέ δεν μπήκα στην φάση να σκεφτώ ότι δεν θα έχω πατέρα. Έδινα έμφαση σε πράγματα που με έκαναν να νοιώσω καλά αλλά χωρίς να σκεφτώ τους δικούς μου. Τώρα που είμαι σε αυτή τη φάση τα σκέφτομαι όλα. Ποιό το αποτέλεσμα? Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως να μετανιώσω για πράγματα που έκανα ή δεν έκανα? Ίσως να δώ τη ζωή από μία άλλη φάση? Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Αυτές τις μέρες κανονίζουν όλοι στην παρέα μου πως θα τις περάσουμε. Διασκέδαση , ποτά , καμάκι , ξέφρενη κατάσταση και διακοπές. Εγώ όμως θα είμαι στο σπίτι που με κόπο έφτιαξε ο πατέρας μου αλλά χωρίς αυτόν. Δεν με νοιάζει που δεν θα είμαι μαζί τους, ελπίζω όμως να μου συμπαρασταθούν όσο μπορεί ο καθένας.

----------


## Σωτηρης1

Φιλε κουραγιο, νιωσε λιγη ζεστασια, τι αλο να πω δεν ξερω, δε ζεις και με τι μανα σου κι ολας?
κανα αδερφο?

----------


## cosmic

Ναι ζώ με την μητέρα μου και έχω αλλα δύο αδέρφια μεγαλύτερα.
Σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερο που υπάρχουν κι άλλοι.
Αλλα ότι και να πείς, ότι και να κάνεις κανείς και τίποτα δεν σου φέρνει πίσω τα άτομα που αγαπάς.
Σωτηρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Sofia

cosmic,καλώς ήρθες!

κουράγιο θα σου πω, οπως κ τα άλλα παιδια....

Σίγουρα δυστυχώς τίποτα δεν μπορει να μας φέρει πίσω άτομα που αγαπαμε...Δεν μπορεις να κανεις τίποτα για το παρελθον, ουτε ωφελει σε τίποτα (αντιθετα, κακο σου κανει) να μετανιωνεις για πραγματα που εκανες ή δεν εκανες...Επίσης δεν βοηθάει να σκεφτεσαι πως θα εισαι...κανεις δεν ξέρει, ακομα ουτε κ εσύ ο ιδιος. Πόσο ή πως θα πονας. Κοιττα λοιπον την τωρινή στιγμη πως θα την περάσεις, πως θα την αξιοποιήσεις....μπορει να ακουγεται απλοικο, ομως ειναι χρησιμο πιστεύω αυτο...Εχεις σκεφτεί πόσο καιρο περναμε απο το παρον άλλοτε κλαιγοντας για το παρελθον μας (για πραγματα που δεν καναμε, ή καναμε κ μετανιωσαμε) κ άλλοτε αγωνιώντας για το μέλλον? κι αφήνουμε έτσι τις στιγμες να περνανε....και ειναι κριμα!

Γιατί έτσι χάνεις μια στιγμη που μπορεις να τη ζήσεις οπως θες, γιατι εισαι μεσα στη στιγμη με το σωμα κ το μυαλο σου....δεν ειναι αναμνηση, ουτε σκεψη.ειναι το τώρα που ζεις!

----------


## FreeSpirit1975

cosmic εχεις U2U...

----------


## interappted

τι να σου πω τωρα

στα 26 του παιθανε ο αντρας μου κι ογιος μου μεγαλωνει απο τα 3 του χωρις πατερα
για αυτο χαλαρωσε κ πες οτι τουλαχιστον εζησε κι εχεις να χαρεις κ να αναπολησεις στιγμες μαζι του κ θα θεωρεισαι απο ατομα-παιδια σαν το γιο μου τυχερος σε σχεση με αυτον που δεν θυμαται καν τη φωνη του

παντα υπαρχουν κ χειροτερα...απο κει κ περα στο θεμα πενθος εχω εντριβισει κ θα μπορουσα να γραψω κ βιβλιο για τα κωλοσταδια του κ τα ανεξητηλα σημαδια που αφηνει η νεκρη μορφη του ανθρωπου που αγαπας
η ζωη θα σε αναγκασει να δεχτεις με το ζορι οτι συνεχιζεται..κ θα καταλαβεις πως ο καλυτερος γιατρος καθε αλλο παρα ο χρονος ειναι
να θυμασαι ενα τραγουδι των Κατσιμιχαιων:ειναι την απουσια σου πως παω να συνηθισω
αρα η συνηθεια της απουσιας ειναι αυτο που θα σε βοηθησει

ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΝΘΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ...ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΣΗΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ Κ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΝΙΟΤΕ Κ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΟ ΕΝΙΟΤΕ Κ ΣΥΜΠΟΝΕΤΙΚΟ ΕΝΙΟΤΕ

----------


## Dalia

cosmic σου εύχομαι κι εγώ να σταθείς δυνατός μπροστά σ\'αυτή τη δύσκολη κατάσταση που περνάς.Και να είσαι κοντά με τη μητέρα σου και τα αδέρφια σου,να συμπαραστέκεστε ο ένας τον άλλο,να μοιράζεστε τον πόνο σας για να το αντιμετωπίσετε όσο γίνεται καλύτερα.

----------


## safety

H ζωη συνεχιζετε ..... μπορει με αλλους ρυθμους ... μπορει σε καλυτερους ρυθμους ... μπορει σε χειροτερους ... αλλα συνεχιζετε 

Κουραγιο φιλε

----------


## cosmic

Σίγουρα συνεχίζεται η ζωή αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ίδια με πριν.Τα άλλα δύο αδέρφια μου είναι μεγαλύτερα και έχουν παντρευτεί. Μόνο εγώ έχω μείνει στο πατρικό.Πως μπορείς να συνηθίσεις να ξυπνάς και να μην βλέπεις τον πατέρα σου; Ή να ξυπνάς τώρα ειδικά στην αρχή και να βλέπεις την μητέρα σου να κλαίει; Γίνετε να το συνηθίσεις αυτό το πράγμα; 
Ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός λέμε όλοι αλλά ξέρουμε ότι αυτή η κουβέντα είναι μόνο για παρηγοριά. 
Σήμερα μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο, μόνο ο θεός μπορεί να κάνει κάτι; Πού είναι λοιπόν ο θεός; Τόσες εικόνες έχουμε χρόνια τώρα στο σπίτι και στο δωμάτιο των γονιών μου διότι είναι θρήσκοι άνθρωποι και τρέχανε από εκκλησίες μέχρι μοναστήρια.Αυτό είναι το ευχαριστώ που μας λέει ο θεός; Καθόμουν και κοίταζα τις εικόνες που είναι στο δωμάτιο των γονιών μου και έλεγα \"τι κάνετε όλοι εσείς; κάντε κάτι\". Δεν πήρα απάντηση αλλά ούτε περίμενα να πάρω αμέσως.Περιμένω να δω αν με άκουσαν...

----------


## ex_hus

Οδυνηρό και ψυχοφθόρο αυτό που περνάς cosmic.
Η προαγγελία του θανάτου είναι κάτι που δύσκολα χωνεύεται.
Και όμως ακριβώς όλο αυτό το διάστημα που σου δίνεται έχεις την δυνατότητα να το δεις και από μία θετική όψη.
Δεν είναι ότι πιο εύκολο. Σίγουρα τα λόγια δεν γίνονται πράξη εύκολα.
Αλλά για δες το λίγο αλλιώς. Μη το αφήνεις να σε πάρει από κάτω. Κέρδισε το χρόνο που σας δίνουν οι γιατροί και το νοσοκομείο και η δύναμη του πατέρα σου.
Κάντο και για σένα αλλά και για τον σεβασμό που του έχεις.
Δείξε στον ευατό σου πρώτα και σε αυτόν μετά ότι έχεις συμφιλιωθεί με την ιδέα ότι θα φύγει σε κάποιο διάστημα. Δώσε και σε σένα και σε αυτόν την πολυτέλεια να φύγει με ήρεμη την ψυχή του.
Ο πατέρας σου είναι ακόμα μαζί σας. Μη τον κλαίς από τώρα. Μπορεί να μην είναι όπως θα ήθελες σωματικά αλλά πνευματικά και ψυχοαισθαντικά μαζί σας είναι ακόμα. Για εσάς και για ότι αγαπά σε αυτή την ζωή είναι ακόμα μαζί σας. Σας θέλει δυνατούς και ας μη σας το λέει. Σας θέλει ευτυχισμένους και ας ξέρει ότι είναι δύσκολο έως αδύνατο. Κάντου αυτή τη χάρη. ή έστω προσπάθησε να βρείς όπου μπορείς χαρά. ΝΑ σε βλέπει να χαμογελάς, όχι προσποιητά αλλά γιατί αναγνωρίζεις την αξία της ζωής, θέλει ίσως περισσότερο από κάθε τι.
Δύσκολο ακόμα και να σου γράψω πόσο μάλλον να κάνεις πράξη εσύ την χαρά μέσα σε αυτό που ζεις αλλά αλήθεια η ζωή, ακόμα και με τον θάνατο μέσα της, είναι η ίδια η χαρά

Κουράγιο

----------


## interappted

λαθος
μαλλον δεν προσεξες τι σου λεω απο πειρα 
ο χρονος καθε αλλο απο τον καλυτερο γιατρο ειναι 
ισως να ειναι κι ο χειροτερος
η συνηθεια του να συνεχισεις να ζεις με την απουσια του αλλου ειναι το σημαντικο

η δυναμη της συνηθειας το οποιο εχει τεραστιες διαφορες απο το χρονο
η αλλαγη των δεδομενων οτι αυτος που \"εφυγε\"τη λεξη πεθανε δεν θα την χωρεσει ποτε το μυαλο σου κι αν προσπαθησεις...
δεν θελω κανεις να εχει την δικη μου καταληξη..για αυτο μην πεισεις τον εαυτο σου να το συνειδητοποιησει.
το πενθος ειναι το μονο συναισθημα που ειναι κοινο σε ολους μας
με μονη διαφορα ποσο θα κατσει κανεις στο καθε σταδιο κ την σειρα που θα τα περασει
να εισαι ετοιμος οτι θα κακιωσεις,θα θυμωσεις κ ταυτοχρονα θα γινεις μεγαλοκαρδος..πονεσιαρης 
εχει περασει απο τις 1 φεβρουαριου του 2006 ποσος καιρος?για μενα αλλωτε 100 χρονια κι αλλωτε ζω στην ιδια μερα
το + σου ειναι οτι δεν θα περασεις το σταδιο του σοκ
ενα εχω να σου πω οτι σιγουρα θα αλλαξει ο ουρανος για σενα
πιο πολυ για να τα βαλεις με τον πλαστη μας κι αλλωτε να τον ρωτησεις 

σπαω κ λυγιζω στο θεμα
γιατι κι εγω με ενα μωρο να ειναι ολοιδιο με Αυτον και ως ζευγαρι του κ μολις στα 26 του

γιατι εβαλες αυτο το θεμα κ γιατι μπηκα κ απαντησα?
συγνωμη

----------


## cosmic

interappted συγνώμη αν σε έκανα να πονέσεις.
Είναι ο δικός μου δρόμος, χωματόδρομος και με πολλές στροφές.Πρώτη φορά πάω απο κεί και απ\' ότι βλέπω δεν θέλω να περασω ξανά.Ελπίζω μετά να έχει και μία ευθεία.
Σήμερα το πρωί δεν μιλούσε καθόλου...
Θέλω να του πώ τόσα πολλά αλλά πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει λόγος γιατί βλέπει στα μάτια μου τα πάντα.Αποφεύγω να το βλέπω στην κατάσταση που είναι τώρα.Δεν θέλω να μου μείνει αυτή.
Θέλω να τον θυμάμαι Δυνατό, Όρθιο και με την βροντερή φωνή του να κάνει πλάκα όπως έκανε πάντα.
Σιγά-σιγά το μαθαίνουν οι φίλοι μου και απ\' ότι βλέπω δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Dalia

Αν νιώθεις ότι θέλεις να του πεις πράγματα καλύτερα να του τα πεις για να μην σκέφτεσαι μετά \"αχ γιατί δεν του τα είπα\" και στεναχωριέσαι πιο πολύ.
Είναι καλό που έχεις και τους φίλους σου.Μακάρι να είναι δίπλα σου και να σε στηρίξουν τώρα που τους χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## FreeSpirit1975

Συμφωνω με την dalia..πολυ πιθανο μετα να σε τρωει μεσα σου το γεγονος οτι δεν του μιλησες για αυτα
που νιωθεις..Προσπαθησε να το κανεις!

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by cosmic_
> interappted συγνώμη αν σε έκανα να πονέσεις.
> Είναι ο δικός μου δρόμος, χωματόδρομος και με πολλές στροφές.Πρώτη φορά πάω απο κεί και απ\' ότι βλέπω δεν θέλω να περασω ξανά.Ελπίζω μετά να έχει και μία ευθεία.
> Σήμερα το πρωί δεν μιλούσε καθόλου...
> Θέλω να του πώ τόσα πολλά αλλά πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει λόγος γιατί βλέπει στα μάτια μου τα πάντα.Αποφεύγω να το βλέπω στην κατάσταση που είναι τώρα.Δεν θέλω να μου μείνει αυτή.
> Θέλω να τον θυμάμαι Δυνατό, Όρθιο και με την βροντερή φωνή του να κάνει πλάκα όπως έκανε πάντα.
> Σιγά-σιγά το μαθαίνουν οι φίλοι μου και απ\' ότι βλέπω δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον.


ποναμε κι εγω κ ο μικρος μου ουτως η αλλως οποτε...
πες του οτι ειναι να του πεις οσο ειναι καιρος..μετα θα ειναι αργα
προετοιμασου!εχεις τον καιρο να το κανεις..
οι φιλοι που θα σταθουν μετα ειναι οι φιλοι της ζωης σου
κι εκει να εισαι προετοιμασμενος δυσαρεστες εκπληξεις
σε εχω αποθαρρυνει,ε?απλα σε προετοιμαζω
πιστεψε με μακαρι ναειχα καποιον να μου τα χε πει ολα αυτα παρα να εμειναοπως εμεινα..
καποια στιγμη θα με θυμηθεις..κ αυτα που σου ειπα για το θυμο...καποια στιγμη μεχρι κ με αυτον που φευγει τα βαζεις.
συνηθισε στην ιδεα χωρις ποτε να τη συνειδητοποιησεις

----------


## La_ViTa

Δεν έχω βιώσει ποτέ θάνατο συγγενικού προσώπου,αλλά έχει βιώσει η κολλητή μου.Υποθέτω ότι είναι το χειρότερο πράγμα στον κόσμο.Αλήθεια σου λέω,κάνε ότι νομίζεις ότι είναι καλύτερο για \'σένα,εννοώντας πάντα κάνε αυτό που νιώθεις.
Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να δίνει κουράγιο κανείς μόνος του στον εαυτό του,ανεξάρτητα από το τι μπορεί να κάνουν οι φίλοι του γι\'αυτόν.Θέλει μεγάλη δύναμη ψυχής,το καταλαβαίνω από έναν φίλο που χάσαμε πρόσφατα ηλικίας μόλις 26 ετών..Καλή δύναμη φίλε μου και ο Θεός μαζί σου,θα είναι,αρκεί να το πιστέψεις.

----------


## anwnimi

Καλέ μου cosmic
Σε νιώθω...Είμαι 28 και έχασα το μπαμπά μου πριν από 9,5 μήνες...Καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου να σκέφτεσαι την κάθε μέρα αν θα ξαναδείς το μπαμπά σου ζωντανό, τα έχω ζήσει. 

Είμαι μόνη χωρίς αδέρφια με τη μαμά μου ψυχικά άρρωστη. Περνώ απίστευτες φάσεις θυμού και οργής. Ειδικά στην αρχή ο μοναδικός φταίχτης ήταν ο Θεός μου, τα είχα βάλει μαζί του παρόλο που δεν είμαι και απίστευτα θρήσκα αλλά πιστεύω με τον δικό μου τρόπο...Τα είχα βάλει μαζί του γιατί από μικρή δεν έχω ζήσει λίγες πίκρες και στενοχώριες όπως άλλωστε και ο μπαμπάς μου...Τώρα χωρίς να το συνειδητοποιώ μερικές φορές τον ευχαριστώ για το ότι δεν μου τον πήρε απροσδόκητα. 

Αν και για μένα, παρόλο που το ήξερα, ήταν πολύ μεγάλο σοκ γιατί οι γιατροί μας είχαν δώσει περισσότερο χρόνο ζωής και ο μπαμπάς μου ήταν φαινομενικά καλά και απόλυτα λειτουργικός όπως και πριν... Είχα χρόνο να του δείξω πόσο τον αγαπώ γιατί αν μου τον έπαιρνε απροσδόκητα αλήθεια θα τρελαινόμουν γιατί η σχέση μαας ήταν με αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα... Παρόλ\' αυτά μπορούσα να είχα κάνει πολύ περισσότερα γιατί δεν ήμουν προετοιμασμένη όσο θα μπορούσα αν και είχα τη δυνατότητα...

Καλέ μου πές του ότι τον αγαπάς, ότι θα είσαι δίπλα του για να μη φοβάται, δως του κουράγιο, σκέψου αυτή τη στιγμή πόσο θα φοβάται, κάνε υπέρβαση και κάνε ότι θα ήθελε ο μπαμπάς σου αυτές τις στιγμές, ότι θα τον έκανε πιο χαρούμενο...Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος τι θα ήθελε, ρώτα τον. Να είσαι εκεί για να έχει κάποιον να μιλάει, όποτε μπορεί. Δως του την ευκαιρία να μιλήσει για την αγωνία του γιατι σκέψου πόσο θα αγωνιά. Ζήτα του ευθέως να σου μιλήσει για τα συναισθήματά του. Είναι πράγματα που δεν έχω κάνει. Κάντα εσύ, μετά θα νιώθεις πολύ καλύτερα. 


Όσο για το ότι σκεφτόσουν μόνο τη διασκέδαση και την παρέα μια από τα ίδια. Ακόμα και μετά που έμαθα την αρρώστια του μπαμπά μου ήταν ένας τρόπος να ξεδώσω. Τώρα έχω αλλάξει εντελώς, χωρίς όμως και αυτό να είναι απαραίτητα καλό γιατί έχω κλειστεί εντελώς, έχω αποκοπέι από τα πάντα. Ούτε καφέδες, ούτε εξόδους, ούτε διακοπές. Μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου γι\' αυτό, ένας φυσιολογικός νέος στην ηλικία μας αυτά δεν είναι υγιές να κάνει, να έχει παρέες και να διακεδάζει; Δεν εννοώ μόνο αυτά αλλά και αυτά.

Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα κουράγιο

----------


## weird

Καλησπερα.
Οταν ημουνα δεκα, ειχε φτασει η ωρα να αναμετρηθω με τα δεδομενα της ζωης και του θανατου. Εμαθα πολλα εκεινη τη χρονια, ασχημα πραγματα. Εμαθα για τον καρκινο, εμαθα οτι το τερας που υπηρχε στα παιδικα μου ονειρα και φανερωνε μια φρικτη αληθεια απο την οποια δεν ξεφευγε κανεις ηταν ο θανατος, αναθεωρησα την αντηληψη μου για τον Θεο.
Θυμαμαι οταν εμαθα οτι πλησιαζει το τελος της μαμας, καθομουν ωρες ολοκηρες μπροστα απο τις εικονες παρακαλωντας την Παναγια, ταζοντας της την ζωη μου ολοκληρη, ικετευοντας για ενα θαυμα, θυμώνοντας μαζι της στο τελος..
Θυμαμαι επισης την ολη μυστικοτητα, το ταμπου του θεματος, το οτι ειχαμε προ πολλου διαλυθει απο την αρρωστια που επισκεφτηκε την οικογενεια μας. Δεν ανοιγομασταν, να μοιραστουμε τους φοβους μας, την αγωνια, να την σπασουμε στα δυο , στα τρια. Ποτε δεν ειπαν σε εμας τα παιδια ξεκαθαρα τι συνεβαινε παρα μαντευαμε, παραμονευαμε για αντιδρασεις των μεγαλων να αποκωδικοποιησουμε, παντα στο μισολογα μας ειχαν. Ολο αυτο μου με νευριαζε, μας ηθελα σαν γροθια αλλα ημασταν ο καθενας στον δικο του κοσμο χαμενος.
Αργοτερα, στην εφηβεια μου με κατελαβε η απελπισια. Πως να νιωθε εκεινη η γυναικα? Σκεφτομουν.. τις τελευταιες της ωρες, ειχε καποιον να της κρατα το χερι? Καποιον που να μην φοβαται να την αντικρυσει, και μαζι να αντικριζει και τον δικο του θανατο και να κατσει να μιλησει για το αναποφευκτο? Καποιον που να αντεχει να την ακουσει? Οχι να την παρηγορησει, να τις πει ψευτικα λογια, να νιωσει οικτο, να την καθυσηχασει, αλλα να κατσει για λιγο απεναντι της και να συζητησει την αγωνια της...
Ξερω τις τελευταιες της κουβεντες.Δεν ημουν εκει.
\"Τα παιδια μου, να προσεχετε τα παιδια μου\". Δακρυσε και \"τελειωσε\" ετσι μου ειπαν τοτε. Το σιχαινομαι αυτο το ρημα το καμουφλαρισμενο.
Αραγε την κουβεντα αυτη που με αγωνια ηθελε να προφτασει να ξεστομισει, της ειχε δοθει η ευκειρια να την μιλησει με καποιον ηρεμα? Να πει τις επιθυμιες της? Να νιωσει οτι θα τις λαβουν υποψη?Μπορεσε να κλαψει και να χτυπηθει για το επικειμενο τελος της χωρις να την εμποδιζουν μπουκουνοντας την με ψευτοπαρηγορα λογια?
Δυσκολο να συμπαραστεκεσαι σε μια τετοια κορυφαια στιγμη της ζωης στον ανθρωπο σου.
Δυσκολο να μενουν ολοι ενωμενοι.
Δυσκολο αυτος που χανεται, να εχει το δικαιωμα να πεθαινει την ωρα που πεθαινει, και οχι νωριτερα, τοτε που οι συγγενεις εχουν ηδη οραματιστει το χαμο του και προετοιμαζονται και μαζευουν τα κομματια τους, αφηνοντας τον στην ακρη.
Γιατι σου τα γραφω?
Η ιστορια μου εχει μεσα πολλα ανθρωπινα λαθη.. ισως μπορει σε κατι να σε βοηθησει.
Κανε κουραγιο, ολα τα δυσκολα, οπως και τα \"ευκολα\", για μας δοθηκαν, για να τα ζησουμε. 
Φιλικα.

----------


## lies

πριν 3 χρονια και ενω το προηγουμενο βραδυ ημασταν μαζι το πρωι με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν πως σκοτωθηκε ο φιλος μου. δεν υπαρχουν λογια να πεις σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, εγω σου ευχομαι κουραγιο και να ξερεις πως ο θεος σου στελνει οσα μπορεις να αντεξεισ...και πως κανεις δεν χανεται αν δεν τον ξεχασεις. ολα θα φτιαξουν μην φοβασαι τιποτα. νιωσε τη δυναμη που κρυβεις μεσα σου και αυτη θα βγει γιατι την εχεις.

----------


## darky

Tha sou pw ki ego kouragio h alithia einai pos den einai oti kalutero na vlepeis enan agapimeno sou anthropo na lionei mera me thn mera alla dystixos h zoh etsi einai... 

Diavasa kapou pio kato pou elege ena post oti o gios kapias kopelas (ypotheto den prosexa nick sorry) exase ton baba tou otan htan 3 eton auto kai an einai lyphro fantasou esy exeis eikones auto to paidaki ti tha thimate sta 26 tou ? mia fotografia mono .... 

Kati allo omos eisai 26 kai exeis kai 2 megalutera aderfia , den apalunei ton pono sou vevaia alla eisai megalos ... ego exasa ton patera mou sta 18 mou, teleutaia fora ton eida zontano sta gennethlia mou (taxideue kai den ton evlepa suxna kai se ena apo auta ta taxidia pe8ane)... emas htan xafniko den prolavame na to sinithisoume ena lepto htan auto pou mas alaxe olh thn zoh ego hmoun 18 o aderfos mou 11 kai mia mhtera moni pou megalone ta paidia tis kai den douleue, kai eimai kai kopela...2 1/2 xronia meta pe8ane (htan arrwstos omos autos kai ton perimename) o adefos tis mhteras mou ... sta xeria mou ... 

Den mporo na pw oti perasa ta kalutera xronia tis zois mou 7 xronia distixia alla ksereis kati ? epiviosa xairomai pou exo anamnhseis apo autous tous anthropous kai as mou lupoun fysiko einai meros tis zois mas einai...to savvato arravwniazomai kai autoi oi anthropoi den zoune na einai mazi mou na xroun me thn xara mou alla paramenoun mia anamnhsh mesa mou autoi me megalosan kai mou prosferan osa exo xairomai omos perissotero pou tous ezhsa esto kai gia 18 xronia...

Na les euxaristo pou esto kai sta 26 sou tous zeis ... kai na ksereis ena pragma xeirotero apo to na xanei enas gonios to paidi tou den yparxei ... oi goneis pai8enoun kapia stigmi einai h seira tous einai megaluteroi ta paidia omos .... einai h xeiroterh katara gia enan gonio elege h giagia mou ....

auta opos kai na xei kalo kouragio kai upomoni kai ksepsou pos uparxoun kai xeirotera alla kai kalutera kai gi auta ta kalutera na prospa8eis na ta exeis  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

\"to savvato arravwniazomai kai autoi oi anthropoi den zoune na einai mazi mou na xroun me thn xara mou alla paramenoun mia anamnhsh mesa mou \"

Διαβάζοντας τα λόγια σου αυτά άρχισα να δακρύζω...Αυτό σκέφτομαι διαρκώς, ότι τους χάνω έναν έναν... Δε θα είναι μαζί μου πια ούτε στη χαρά μου ούτε στη λύπη μου. Κάθε φορά, σε κάθε απώλεια, είμαι και πιο μόνη.
Νιώθω μεγάλη θλίψη που διαβάζω ένα ακόμα μήνυμα από ένα παιδί που έχασε το γονιό του...Νιώθω όμως και μεγάλη χαρά και ανακούφιση που ακούω ένα ακόμη άνθρωπο να μιλά με μία σοφία όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένη στην ηλικία μας δυστυχώς...

Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να αισθανόμαστε πιο τυχεροί που ζήσαμε και γνωρίσαμε αυτούς που μας έφεραν στη ζωή για κάποια χρόνια παρά σχεδόν καθόλου... Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; Υπάρχουν νομίζω δύο αντικρουόμενες πλευρές. Από την μία όσο πιο πολύ ζεις έναν άνθρωπο τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να τον αποχωριστείς και από την άλλη όσο λιγότερο έχεις ζήσει με έναν άνθρωπο τόσο πιο πολύ σε πονάνε αυτά που δεν πρόλαβες να ζήσεις μαζί του...Δεν ξέρω τι πονάει πιο πολύ...Μάλλον είναι δύο εντελώς διαφορετικοί πόνοι αλλά εξίσου μεγάλοι...

Ο πόνος ενός γονιού για το χαμό του παιδιού του από όσα ακούει από το περιβάλλον του ο καθένας είναι ο πιο μεγάλος...Όμως όταν δεν έχεις ζήσει τέτοιον πόνο - και δεν το εύχομαι ούτε στο χειρότερο εχθρό μου (τρόπος του λέγειν) να το ζήσει - αυτός που ΤΩΡΑ ζεις σου φαίνεται ανυπέρβλητος... Δεν μπορείς να τον συγκρίνεις με τίποτε άλλο. Χάνεις το στήριγμά σου, τον άνθρωπο που ήταν εκεί πάντα για σένα, από το πρώτο βήμα σου ως βρέφος, την πρώτη μέρα στο σχολείο...Που ακόμα κι αν είσαι 26 και δεν τον \"χρειάζεσαι\" όσο τον χρειαζόσουν 15 χρόνια νωρίτερα και μόνο η παρουσία του σου έδινε ένα αίσθημα ασφάλειας. Μάλλον όμως ήταν ψευδαίσθηση αυτό το αίσθημα γιατί είμαι πια ενήλικας. Μάλλον όταν χάνουμε ένα γονιό μας ενηλικιωνόμαστε πραγματικά. Παρόλο που νιώθω προσωπικά ακόμα σαν 7χρονο απαρηγόρητο παιδί που δε θα ξαναδεί ποτέ το μπαμπά της...

Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο στην νέα σου ζωή darky...Η ζωή σου το χρωστάει. Εύχομαι να είμαι έτοιμη να βρεθώ στη θέση σου μια μέρα ξεκινώντας μια νέα αρχή και να σκέφτομαι έτσι!

----------


## km80

Cosmic,

Σε καταλαβαινω, τα έχω περασει κι εγω με τη μητερα μου. Δε θέλω να σου πω ψεματα, πάντα νιώθεις ένα κενό και η ζωή σου αλλάζει εντελώς μετα από αυτό. Κι εσυ αλλάζεις, ωριμάζεις μέσα σε απίστευτα λίγο χρόνο. Αλλά η ζωή είναι ωραία, και σκέψου ότι ο πατέρας σου θα ήθελε εσυ να είσαι καλά.

----------


## melita

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια ανακούφησης, ούτε χάδι που να γιατρεύει. Ο θεός θα σου δώσει δύναμη να το πολεμήσεις, με τρόπο μαγικό που εμείς οι άνθρωποι δεν συλλαμβάνουμε..

----------


## anwnimi

Ο Θεός...Άβυσσος η...ψυχή του. Άραγε υπάρχει πιο απρόβλεπτο Ον από αυτόν; Συγνώμη αν μιλάω έτσι και ενοχλώ κάποιους μάλλον και τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό προσπαθώ να κοντράρω. Υπάρχει; Δεν υπάρχει; Γιατί άλλες φορές νιώθω τόσο έντονα την παρουσία του και άλλες φορές είμαι πεισμένη ότι δεν υπάρχει; Γιατί άλλες φορές τον ευγνωμονώ και άλλες τον μισώ; Γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω πια; Γιατί φοβάμαι να πιστέψω ότι δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## weird

Φοβασαι να πιστεψεις οτι δεν υπαρχει...
Γλυκια μου σε νιωθω σε αυτο που λες..
Για μενα οι πιο δυσκολες στιγμες σχετικα με τον Θεο ειναι οταν νιωθω απεραντη χαρα, ευγνωμοσυνη, αναγκη να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!! Τοτε εχω επειγοντως αναγκη την πιστη μου... το πιο δυσκολο ειναι να μην εχω ποιον να ευχαριστησω...
Τις αλλες φορες, στα δυσκολα, ειμαι μια ορθολογιστρια, δεν περιμενω απο κανεναν που λεμε.. 
Τοτε ειναι που με εκφραζει απολυτα ο Γιαλομ μιλωντας για δεδομενα της υπαρξης που πρεπει απλα να αποδεχτουμε...

----------


## Andy

Στις δύσκολες στιγμές στρεφόμαστε στον θεό και αυτό είναι το νόημα του πόνου.
Δεν έχει σημασία πώς θα στραφείς σε Αυτόν.Μπορεί να κλάψεις μπροστά του, να θυμώσεις, να απορήσεις, να μετανοιώσεις...
Δεν έχει σημασία...

Σημασία έχει ότι την στιγμή του πόνου δίνεις όλη την προσοχή σου σε Αυτόν.

Τα υπόλοιπα άστα και μην νιώθεις ενοχές ότι και αν πεις.

Μίλα του και Αυτός θα βρει τρόπο να σου απαντήσει.

Απλά μίλα του...

----------


## anwnimi

Όσο περνάει ο καιρός μερικές φορές δε με αναγνωρίζω στο θέμα αυτό. Σήμερα για παράδειγμα είχαμε τα 40 του θείου μου...Αφηρημένη όπως πάντα και μην έχοντας και ιδιαίτερη έως καμία στοιχειώδη διάθεση για ντύσιμο πήγα όπως ήμουν με το παντελόνι. Μόλις μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη με κοινωνήσει ο παπάς γιατί φοράω παντελόνι εκεί με έπιασε τόσο μεγάλος θυμός για την εκκλησία που μέχρι και εγώ η ίδια καταλάβαινα ότι ήταν ανόητο να αισθάνομαι έτσι. Αφού ούτε να συγκεντρωθώ μπορούσα για να προσευχηθώ έστω και για λίγα λεπτά για την ψυχή του θείου μου.
Μερικές φορές σας ζηλεύω που η πίστη σας είναι πιο βαθιά από την τόσο ρηχή τη δική μου. Κοιτούσα σήμερα τις γιαγιάδες με τι ευλάβια έψελναν ή προσκυνούσαν και αναρρωτιόμουν αν το ζούσαν πραγματικά ή απλά έτσι έχουν μάθει...

Weird μου οι περισσότεροι, και σε αυτή την κατηγορία ανήκω κι εγώ, στρεφόμαστε στο Θεό μόνο στα δύσκολα! Μόνο εκεί τον θυμόμαστε! Ή μόνο τότε αρχίζουμε να του παραπονιόμαστε, να πικραινόμαστε, που μας έφερε σε μια πολύ δύσκολη στιγμή, που δεν μας \"προστάτεψε\". Καλή μου αν και δεν είσαι θρήσκα με τη βούλα όπως είχες πει έχεις πιάσει το αληθινό νόημα της πίστης!
Andy μακάρι να μπορούσα ξανά να πιστέψω όπως πριν, δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Andy

Νομίζω ανώνυμη ότι εσύ είσαι σε πλεονεκτηκότερη θέση από εμας μπροστά στον θεό.
Αυτό το λέω γιατί εμείς που δεν περνάμε δύσκολες στιγμές μιλάμε χλιαρά και με μια τυπικότητα στον θεό.Κάτι σαν υποχρέωση...

εσύ έχεις την ευκαιρία-αν είναι σωστή η λέξη-, να εκφραστείς με πάθος στον θεό, έστω και με την αμφισβήτηση της ύπαρξη του αλλά και της παρουσίας του.

Μην χρησιμοποιείς την λογική του\"δεν ξέρω αν πιστευω η όχι\"...

αυτή η αμφιβολία σου μου φαίνεται ως η πιο δυνατή πίστη...

δεν ξέρω ίσως να κάνω και λάθος...

----------


## anwnimi

Andy θα συμφωνήσω ότι μόνο στα δύσκολα φαίνεται πόσο δυνατή είναι η πίστη κάποιου. Και σε μένα, αν και έχω περάσει αρκετές φορές πολύ δύσκολα, ο χαμός του μπαμπά μου ήταν το χειρότερο και το κομβικό σημείο στο οποίο η πίστη μου μάλλον αποδείχτηκε ρηχή...
Χαρακτηριστικό είναι αυτό που θα πω. Πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου στο προχθεσινό μνημόσυνο ένιωσα ότι δεν είμαι σε λειτουργία αλλά σε μια παράσταση κάποιων που ήταν ντυμένοι ιερείς και κάποιων από κάτω που ήταν οι πιστοί, μια παράσταση χωρίς νόημα...Και κάθε ψαλμός που αναφέρεται στους νεκρούς όπως και σε όλα τα μνημόσυνα του μπαμπά μου που προκαλεί μια ταχυκαρδία και παράλληλα με δυσκολία μπορώ να συγκρατήσω τα δάκρυά μου...Μερικές φορές είμαι στο τσακ να φύγω γιατί νομίζω θα πέσω κάτω. Οπότε μόνο παρηγοριά δε μου δίνει...η παράσταση.

----------


## Andy

Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις παρατηρήση, αλλά σε αυτή την \"παράσταση\" τα λόγια και ο ρυθμός των ψαλμών μόνο πένθιμος δεν είναι.

Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωσει-και πάντα μου κάνει- όταν βράθηκα σε μνημόσυνο.

καταντά σχεδόν ύβρις ο ρυθμός και τα λόγια του ψάλτη.

να έχεις χάσει έναν άνθρωπο και η ψαλτική να είναι ρυθμικά χαρούμενη και τα λόγια ευχάριστα.

(π.χ το σημείο που λέει:το αρχαίο καλλος αναμορφώσασθαι. πάντα με ανατρίχιαζε)

μιλάμε για θάνατο και αυτοί μιλάνε για ομορφιά, για παράδεισο , για συγχώρεση....

πάντα τα μνημόσυνα με έκαναν να απορώ, μέχρι που κατάλαβα ότι οι τελετές αυτές δεν γίνονται τόσο για τον νεκρό όσο για μας εδώ, τους ζωντανούς, που σήμερα θα πρέπει να πάμε για ψώνια, να πάρουμε προαγωγή, να κάνουμε οικογένεια, να...να.....

δεν ξέρώ, ίσως να ακούγεται λίγο βέβηλο...αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι το μνημόσυνο, ακομα και αν δεν γνωρίζω το άτομο που πέθανε, με ενώνει μαζί του, με ενώνει με όλους του \"εκεί πάνω\"

αλλά΄, κατάπαράξενο τρόπο, με ενώνει και με τους εδώ κάτω.

όταν το αντιλήφθηκα αυτό απόρησα πιο πολύ...

Γιατί έχεις δίκιο, όλο αυτόείναι μια παράσταση...καθαρτική,

ίσως και κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## anwnimi

Andy,
αυτό ακριβώς είναι που μου προκαλεί την ταχυπαλμία, τη δυσφορία και να θέλω να ξεσπάσω σε κλάματα: το ότι ο ρυθμός των ψαλμών είναι τόσο χαρούμενα γρήγορος! Λίγο πριν αρχίσει ένας τέτοιος ψαλμός μου έρχεται να κλείσω τα αυτιά μου και λέω συνέχεια στον εαυτό μου \"υπομονή, θα αντέξεις, ένας ψαλμός είναι, αισθάνεσαι μια χαρά\". Όπως δηλαδή όταν έρχεται μία κρίση πανικού και προσπαθείς να καθησυχάσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν αντέχω να τους ακούω. Για μένα μόνο καθαρτική δεν είναι αυτή η παράσταση δυστυχώς. 
Επίσης, μου φαίνεται εντελώς τρέλα που τελειώνει η κηδεία ή το μνημόσυνο και μετά για φαΐ. Λες και δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Αισθάνομαι μερικές φορές ότι ανήκω σε φυλή κανίβαλων.

Όχι, δεν είναι ύβρις αυτό που λες. Ίσα ίσα. Ο καθένας αισθάνεται όπως αισθάνεται και είναι όμορφο αυτό το συναίσθημά σου, το ότι έτσι έρχεσαι κοντά στις ψυχές.

Ψυχές...Άραγε υπάρχουν; Έχω γίνει τόσο απόλυτη και μηδενιστική που όλα τα πιστεύω μου γκρεμίστηκαν. Δεν νομίζω ότι πιστεύω όπως πριν ότι υπάρχει κάτι...Ενώ πριν το πίστευα πάρα πολύ...Και μάλλον φοβόμουν να πιστέψω ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα...

----------


## cosmic

Γεια σας, 
Δεν έμπαινα στη σελίδα γιατί ο πατέρας μου ήταν κάπως καλύτερα.
Τώρα που τον χάνουμε οριστικά ένοιωσα την ανάγκη να μπω ξανά.
Διάβασα τα όσα λέτε για τις διάφορες καταστάσεις που έζησε καθένας αλλά τίποτα δεν μπορεί να με κάνει να νιώσω κάπως καλύτερα.
Αυτό που με τρελαίνει εκτός από τον χαμό του πατέρα μου είναι όλος αυτός ο χορός της κηδείας.
Γιατί να γίνετε αυτό το πράγμα? 
Σίγουρα είναι κάποιοι που σκέφτονται να πάνε να πουν το τελευταίο αντίο.Αλλά εγώ τι να κάνω να περάσει όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα αυτό το μυστήριο? Τι να κάνω να περάσει γρήγορα αυτή η \"αιώνια\" νύχτα που θα είναι όλοι στο σπίτι μου και θα κλαίνε? Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φίλε μου...
Επικεντρώσου στην ουσία που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι να πεις στο μπαμπά σου όλα όσα θέλεις πριν φύγει.
Δυστυχως οι κηδείες και όλα τα παρελκόμενα είναι μες τη ζωή. Αργότερα θα ανακαλύψεις πως έχουν το λόγο που γίνονται και στη δική μου την περίπτωση τουλάχιστον λειτούργησαν πολύ παρηγορητικά.

----------


## imagine

cosmic,
πάρε καναδυό ηρεμιστικά να βγάλεις την ημέρα της κηδείας. Και μένα αυτό το πανηγύρι με κούρασε αφάνταστα, ήταν εφιάλτης,κατά βάθος όμως χάρηκα βλέποντας πόσοι άνθρωποι αγαπούσαν κι εκτιμούσαν το μπαμπά μου.
Όσο είναι ζωντανός κάνε ό,τι μπορείς να του δείξεις την αγάπη σου. Για να μην έχεις τύψεις μετά.

----------


## anwnimi

cosmic,
μια κηδεία όντως είναι για πολλούς κάτι το τυπικό, κάτι που γίνεται για τους άλλους, κάτι που προκαλεί αποστροφή στη σκέψη ότι πρέπει να γίνει. Έτσι το αντιμετώπιζα κι εγώ. Μέχρι που την έζησα...
Ένιωσα αυτό που λέει η imagine...\"κατά βάθος όμως χάρηκα βλέποντας πόσοι άνθρωποι αγαπούσαν κι εκτιμούσαν το μπαμπά μου.\". Ενώ δεν ήμουν ποτέ των τελετών και της πολυκοσμίας μιας και έχω και κάποια κατάλοιπα κοινωνικής φοβίας, εκεί την ημέρα ήμουν τόσο στον κόσμο μου που ήταν σα κινηματογραφική ταινία. Μόνο εγώ και ο μπαμπάς μου \"υπήρχαμε\" εκείνη την ημέρα. Και ανάμεσά μας το αντίο...
Δες το σαν το τελευταίο αντίο και μην δίνεις σημασία σε κανέναν άλλο \"θεατή\". Κάνε αυτό που νιώθεις...

----------


## anwnimi

Κουράγιο σου εύχομαι και να σε αισθάνεται δίπλα του ο μπαμπάς σου τώρα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ την κηδεία τη θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο. Είχα πάθει το σοκ και δεν έβλεπα τίποτα.
Στο μνημόσυνο, στα 40, ένιωσα αυτό που λέτε. Ήρθε τόσος κόσμος που μου έκανε πραγματικά εντύπωση. Μετά σκεφτόμουν πως οι μισοί από αυτούς δεν ήξεραν τη μαμά μου, αλλά τον πατέρα μου, εμένα, τον αδελφό μου. Ήταν περισσοτερο επίσκεψη υποστήριξης συνολικά στην οικογένεια και εμένα προσωπικά μου έκανε αφάνταστο καλό. 
Εκείνη την ημέρα υποσχέθηκα πως αν μάθω κάτι κακό για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, θα πάω γιατί μόνο με την παρουσία μου μπορεί να τους προσφέρω κάτι...

----------


## anwnimi

Θεοφανία έτσι περίπου κι εγώ. Το ποιοι ήρθανε μετά το σκέφτηκα, πριν όλα μου φαινόταν ότι τα έβλεπα μέσα απο ένα θολό τζάμι, από το οποίο απλά ήμουν θεατής...Κι ένιωσα μετά πολύ μεγάλη ευγνωμοσύνη για αυτούς που ήρθανε που ήθελα τόσο να κάνω κάτι γι\'αυτούς...

----------


## justme

Φίλε cosmic,
Αν βρίσκεις κάποια παρηγοριά σε αυτό \"εκείνη\" τη νύχτα να σκεφτείς πόσοι άνθρωποι αγάπησαν τον πατέρα σου (είτε είναι εκεί και κλαίνε είτε όχι)

Καλή σου δύναμη

----------


## cosmic

Καλησπέρα, μετά απο πολύ καιρό μπαίνω ξανά εδώ για να σας ανακοινώσω ότι ο πατέρας μου μας άφησε μόνους.
Απόψε είναι το τελευταίο του βράδυ που κοιμάται εδώ μαζί μας, στο σπίτι μας. 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας.Να είσαστε πάντα καλά και να προσέχετε τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάτε για να τους έχετε.
Μην θεωρείτε τίποτα δεδομένο.
Να είσαστε πάντα καλά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

cosmic......δύναμη και κουράγιο σου εύχομαι........

----------


## imagine

Συλληπητήρια cosmic. Κουράγιο ... και να προσέχεις τη μαμά σου. Σίγουρα θα το έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## anwnimi

Cosmic,
ανατρίχιασα σύγκορμη από συγκίνηση...Δακρύζω
Είναι η ίδια ακριβώς σκέψη που έκανα κι εγώ τη τελευταία μέρα που έμεινε ο μπαμπάς μου σπίτι...ή μάλλον καλύτερα το ταλαιπωρημένο του σώμα, γιατί εκείνος είχε ήδη πετάξει ψηλά...Ίσως να ήταν και χαρούμενος...ελεύθερος...
Συγκινήθηκα για ένα ακόμα λόγο...που μπήκες εδώ, την ίδια μέρα να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας...

Σου εύχομαι δύναμη στο δρόμο του πένθους που θα βαδίσεις...Είναι δύσκολος μα ο μπαμπάς σου θα ζει πάντα μέσα από εσένα και μέσα στην καρδιά σου

----------


## cosmic

Ο μπαμπάς μου ( ο καλύτερος πατέρας του κόσμου ) πλέον είναι στην τελευταία του κατοικία.
Τελείωσε η ψυχοφθόρα διαδικασία της κηδείας.
Τώρα μπαίνει σιγά σιγά στον παράδεισο. Ελπίζω να φορέσει το αγαπημένο του ρολόι που του βάλαμε στο φέρετρο.
Χωρίς αυτό δεν πήγαινε πουθενά, αλλά του το βγάλαμε εχτές για να το πάμε στο νοσοκομείο επειδή δεν ήταν καλά.
Ήθελα να του βάλω και κάτι καραμέλες που του άρεσαν αλλά το το σκέφτηκα όταν ήταν πλέον αργά.
Ελπίζω εκεί να τις βρει γιατί ήταν λιχούδης.
Όλη μέρα σήμερα δεν έκλαψα, και όταν σκεφτόμουν τον μπαμπά μου χαμογελούσα γιατί τον έβλεπα να είναι έξω απο την πύλη του παραδείσου και να περιμένει πότε θα τον βάλουμε στον τάφο για να μπει μέσα.
Την ώρα της κηδείας σκεφτόμουν ότι υπέγραφε τα χαρτιά για την εισαγωγή του στον παράδεισο.
Δεν έκλαψα καθόλου.
Όταν γύρισα στο σπίτι όμως και συνειδητοποίησα τι έχει συμβεί τότε ξέσπασα.
Κλαίω και δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω. 
Έφυγε η κολόνα του σπιτιού μας.

----------


## weird

Η κολονα του σπιτιου σας ειναι ακομα εκει....
Παντα θα \"ζει\" μεσα στο σπιτι και τις καρδιες σας..
Τα οσα εκανε, τα οσα ειπε, τα οσα εχτισε, τα οσα σας εδωσε, τα οσα σας αφησε, κανενα τελος δεν μπορει να τα σβησει.
Τιποτα δεν αναιρει τις στιγμες που βιωθηκαν....
Δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου και κλαψε! ΚΛΑΨΕ! Ακους?
ειναι πολυτιμα αυτα τα δακρυα.... ειναι ο πονος της ψυχης σου, ειναι το δικο σου πενθιμο τραγουδι...
Βγαλτο ολο απο μεσα σου, να μην σκιαζει την καρδουλα σου, οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη να αγκαλιασει με εναν αλλο, διαφορετικο πια τροπο, ολα αυτα που εχει γινει στο τωρα ο πατερας σου...
ΔΕΝ εισαι μονος! Κανε κουραγιο, κι εκφρασου.

----------


## maria...

cosmic ενας αν8ρωπος δεν πε8ενει οταν τον 8υμαστε και τον εχετε μεσα στην καρδια σας.κουραγιο.ξερω οτι τπτ απο οσα σου λεμε δεν ειναι αρκετο για να λιγοστεψει ο πονος σου.και γω δεν μπορω καν να σκευτω οτι καπια στιγμη 8α φυγουν οι γονεις μου.

----------


## giorgos2008

Κατ\'αρχας να δωσω τα ειλικρινη μου συλλυπητηρια στον cosmic &amp; να οπλιστει με αφθονο κουραγιο.Εχω διαβασει απο την αρχη ολα οσα γραφτηκαν εδω.Περασα &amp; περνω &amp; εγω τον ιδιο πονο αφου εχασα τον πατερα μου στις 13 Απριλιου.Ο πονος αβασταχτος.Στην επαρχια που ζουσανε οι γονεις μου,πηγαιναμε &amp; μεις(ειμαστε 3 αδελφια,παντρεμενοι &amp; οι τρεις),τακτικα.Ο πατερας μου με το που συμπληρωσε τα 90 &amp; κατι μας εφυγε...Δεν ειχαμε αλλη φορα χασει ανθρωπο μεσα απο το σπιτι μας.Ακουγαμε αλλους χωριανους που \"φευγανε\", λιγος πονος στο ακουσμα του θανατου &amp; μετα σιγα-σιγα το ξεπερνουσαμε.Ομως τωρα που εφυγε ο πατερας ειναι αλλο πραγμα.Η μητερα μεγαλη &amp; αυτη πλεον-μπηκε στα 87 της-&amp; ανημπορη,εχει καμποσα προβληματα, δεχτηκε διπλο μεγαλο χτυπημα.Απο τη μια εχασε τον ανθρωπο της-66 χρονια μαζι-ποτε δεν ειχανε εγκαταληψει ο ενας τον αλλο.Ζουσανε αγαπημενοι.Απο την αλλη για να μην την αφησουμε μονη της πλεον στο χωριο,την πηρε η αδελφη μου σε πρωτη φαση στη συμπρωτευουσα.Δηλαδη απο 20 Μαιου το σπιτι στο χωριο εκλεισε για πρωτη φορα.Στο διαστημα αυτο εχουμε επισκεφτει το σπιτι μας 2 φορες με τον αδελφο μου.Ομως η εγκαταλειψη ειναι εντονη.Μια εντονη συγκινηση μας κατελαβε &amp; τις δυο φορες που πηγαμε.Παντα βρισκαμε την πορτα ανοιχτη.Η μαννα μου,τηλεφωνικα να μας λεει:Ποιος θα σας υποδεχεται τωρα που το σπιτι θα ειναι κλειστο? Δωστου εμεις παρηγορητικα λογια...Εχει πονεσει &amp; αυτη και δεν βλεπει την ωρα να επιστρεψει στο σπιτι που δημιουργησε την οικογενεια της.Σας κουρασα λιγακι,αλλα ηθελα να τα εξομολογηθω τον πονο μου που ακομα ειναι πολυ εντονος,αν &amp; πλησιαζει να κλεισει ενα 3μηνο απο την απωλεια του αγαπημενου μας πατερα.Σας ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας.

----------


## anwnimi

Weird μου,
δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ όταν πρωτοβάδιζα το δρόμο του πένθους, τότε στην αρχή που ήταν τόσο αξεπέραστα και ανυπόφορα, τα λόγια σου ήταν αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ:




> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου και κλαψε! ΚΛΑΨΕ! Ακους?


Νομίζω ότι δεν υπήρξε άλλος άνθρωπος που να μου πει αυτά τα λόγια. Κι όμως με βοήθησαν τόσο πολύ! 

Γιώργο, τελικά όσο χρονών και να είμαστε, όσο χρονών και να είναι οι γονείς μας, εμείς πάντα αισθανόμαστε παιδιά τους και πονάμε όταν τους χάνουμε. Πονάμε πολύ. Βίωσε κι εσύ τον πόνο, εκφράσου και σιγά σιγά μέσα στην καρδιά σου θα μείνει η αγάπη σας η οποία θα ζει για πάντα...

----------


## giorgos2008

Πραγματικα, βαλσαμο τα λογια σας.Ευχαριστω πολυ &amp; να ειστε παντα καλα.

----------


## prasiniklosti

να ζήσεις και να θυμάσαι πάντα τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις μαζί του.
Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο στην αρχή.΄Τώρα πενθείς.
Σε λίγο καιρό όμως πρέπει να ξαναανοίξεις τα φτερά σου και να πετάξεις.
Απο εκεί που είναι σίγουρα θα καμαρωνει για εσένα και θα θέλει να σε βλέπει ευτυχισμένο.
Τώρα στην αρχή πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο υπομονή

----------


## giorgos2008

Σας ευχαριστω και παλι για τα παρηγορητικα σας λογια.Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## NANA22

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
Μόλις σήμερα ανακάλυψα αυτό το forum, και χάρηκα πολύ στην ιδέα ότι μπορώ να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου, τις σκέψεις μου και να εκτεθώ σε άγνωστο για μένα κόσμο. 
Πρίν από έναν χρόνο και τέσσερις μήνες έχασα τον αδερφό μου πολύ ξαφνικά από δυστύχημα. Η μεγαλύτερη απώλεια της ζωής μου. Η ψυχολογία μου θύμιζε και θυμίζει αρκετές φορές κόλαση. Επτά μήνες ακριβώς πρίν από την απώλεια του αδερφού έχασα και έναν άνθρωπο πολύ σημαντικό για εμένα, είχαμε σχέση 5 χρόνια, τα 4 από τα οποία τα περάσαμε στα νοσοκομία γιατί είχε καρκίνο στο αίμα, και ήμουν μαζί του μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή. Όχι σαν ερωτική του σύντροφος πια, αλλά σαν οικογένεια του. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, νιώθω σαν να μην έχω προλάβει να πάρω ανάσα. Και οι δύο απώλειες πόνεσαν και πονάνε ακόμα και σήμερα πάρα πολύ. 
Έχω περάσει κρίσεις άρνησης, φόβων, πανικού, χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης, εξαρτητικότητας από μια άλλη σχέση που έκανα στην πορεία. Έχω νιώσει τόσο άσχημα όσο δεν είχα ποτέ, έχω νιώσει κακίες, θυμό, νεύρα, απογοήτευση, ακινητοποίηση αλλά προσπαθώ και το παλεύω.
Σήμερα είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα από τον πρόηγούμενο χρόνο. Υπάρχουν ακόμα όμως οι στιγμές της κόλασης που θέλω να τις ντύνω με διάφορες δικαιολογίες αλλά είμαι καλύτερα από πρίν. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που ανάβει ενα φώς ελπίδας και διάθεσης για ζωή, και άλλες που είναι εντελώς μαύρες. 
Δεν θα σας κουράσω άλλο, απλά θέλω να το φωνάξω όσο πιο δυνατά μπορώ ότι ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ απίστευτα και θα τους ήθελα εδώ πάλι....

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## weird

Μπράβο Νανά,
φαίνεσαι γεμάτη απο δύναμη...
Δεν θα πάψουν να λείπουν,
δεν θα πάψουν να σου λέιπουν....
αλλά το κυριότερο κορίτσι μου,
είναι να μην λέιπεις κι εσύ μαζί τους.
Αλλά να είσαι εδώ, ζωντανή,
με όλες τις μνήμες σου και μέσα στην παρουσία της ψυχής σου.

----------

